# [RESOLVED] Excel 2003 Enter Key Problem



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all,

A friend of mine has this problem. Whenever he presses the "enter key" in excel, the grid selector will not go down, it just stays there. I know on my excel when I press enter to enter a data, the grid selector stays there, then if I press enter again, the selector will go down a position. This does not work for him though. Can someone please help?

Thanks.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Excel 2003 Enter Key Problem*

Hi

Go to Tools > Options > Edit tab. Look for the 'Move Selection After Enter' checkbox, make sure it's checked and then make a choice from the dropdown beside it.


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Excel 2003 Enter Key Problem*

Thanks very much.


----------

